# Inquiry re Physical theraphy in Egypt



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there, does anyone have an idea how much is the daily rate for PT? My mother in law just had operation and she will be needing a healthcare service (PT)..... And where to get one? My mother in law lives in al Nasr city, Cairo ... Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Sorry to hear that your MIL is needing a PT.
Strangely enough I was talking with some nurses about PT only this week. I will be meeting two of them again today let me ask some questions for you but they are down in Maadi not your area but could probably suggest where to source one from.

Maiden
I would also suspect that you pay by the hour and not a day rate..


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

what about this one? Dutch Care, Maadi, Cairo, Egypt | Doctors - Physiotherapists | Yellow.com.eg | 3 C Rd. 212 but they are also located in Maadi.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

My friend has opened her clinic in maadi and she is really good. SHe had work in Helwan but expanded to Maadi. If you would like her number let me know


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies... 
it is really sad... She is very sweet mother...

We will be glad to know the rates.... For us to plan...

Till now she is still in ICU but the doctor already advise us once she will be discharge, she will be needing a PT and a permanent helper (we are thinking of Live in PT or PT and a helper)... We are expecting her to be discharge hopefully end of this month or mid of next month...


----------

